# Deathwing



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

I have recently got my DA Deathwing terminators back out and I just can't decide on how I want to equip these guys. What is recommended?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Depends if you want to negate 'wound allocation' silliness. If so something like
Sgt w/ PW
SB & CF
SB & PF
AssCan & PF
TLC's or TH & SS

The only trouble with this is that it can make a Squad less specialised (although the above is good for a shooty squad), as in a shooty or assaulty Squad. Giving an assaulty squad some guns detracts from the c/c ability, and vice-versa with a shooty squad.

I also put any assault squads in a LR because walking them gets them killed, plus they need to get into c/c asap where they belong. If you're not going to take any LR(C)'s I would go with shooty squads with AssCans.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Well, it depends on the rest of your army. An assaulty squad in a Land Raider should max out on LCs and TH/SS with a HF just in case. Add the Standard Bearer to make them nasty in combat.

If you go pure DW, a cyclone with a pair of LCs or two works fine. Cheap, mobile firepower.

If you are a bit more short ranged (adding in RW elements, mech, etc), an assault cannon is quite versatile.


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

I was thinking bout going 1 Close Combat squad and 1 shooty.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Are you staying with Pure DW and using the DA Codex, or using the Stats from SM, BA or SW ones...makes a difference?

My above suggestion is the build I use for a shooty squad. My Assault Squads are 
1 HF/CF, Banner/TLC's, 3 TLC's...led by Belial w/TLC's.

If you have 2 assault squads have a Chappy in one and the Banner/Belial in the second.

Every Assault squad should be in a LR, I like Crusaders...I don't like DWA because it just means you're allowing your enemy the chance to deal with each squad as it comes on.


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

HOBO said:


> Are you staying with Pure DW and using the DA Codex, or using the Stats from SM, BA or SW ones...makes a difference?
> 
> My above suggestion is the build I use for a shooty squad. My Assault Squads are
> 1 HF/CF, Banner/TLC's, 3 TLC's...led by Belial w/TLC's.
> ...


Yeah, I would like to stick with DA Codex as close as I can. It is hard to do that though with the TH/SS combo only good in cc compared to the standard SM Codex.

I actually have Belial & Inter. Chaplin with an assault squad (all with TLC) in a LRC. I think it will do good.

I don't really like the DWA either mainly due to the whole TH/SS crap only in cc.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I Run:

Belial in a squad with Assault cannon, Banner, Apoc, 2 TLCs in a LRC
Termi Chaplain in a squad with Assault cannon, 1 TH/SS, 3 TLCs in a LRC
Termi Squad with Cyclone and 1 TLCs
Termi squad with Cyclone and 1 TLCs
Termi Squad with Assault cannon, 2 TH/SS, 2 TLCs in a LR
2 Venerable Dreadnaughts, one with Assault cannon the other with TLLC.

It's expensive, but it sure rocks the battle field.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

If you bring an assault unit, bring 2. Having back ups and redundancies is important. 

Once you take 2 Termy units and 2 LRCs, fill up on support. Tacticals in Razors, shooty Dreads and Speeders.

If you go pure DW, then fill up on cyclone squads and shooty Dreads.


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

Orochi said:


> I Run:
> 
> Belial in a squad with Assault cannon, Banner, Apoc, 2 TLCs in a LRC
> Termi Chaplain in a squad with Assault cannon, 1 TH/SS, 3 TLCs in a LRC
> ...


I believe you can't put a banner in a terminator squad, sir. I hope I am mistaken, but I read and re-read the codex.


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

ChaosSpaceMarineGuy said:


> I believe you can't put a banner in a terminator squad, sir. I hope I am mistaken, but I read and re-read the codex.


If you have Belial, you may have a terminator be upgraded to a standard barrer and one may also be upgraded to an apothicary.


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh, I must have completely missed that or forgot. That's great then.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah its in Belial stats in the DA codex, 1 termie can be upgraded to standard bearer, and 1 also to an apothecary. Just make sure you glue the banner to his back pack so both his arms are free to hold weapons. No point in sacraficing a weapon when you dont need to.


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

I shall post a list of what I have come up with so far. Take a look and let me pick your brain for thoughts on it.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I wouldn't bother with CML's myself, in most case an AssCan is better...when it becomes heavy 2 then obviously it will be of more use, but until then if you want long range fire support take Dreads.


----------



## Kontempt (Dec 1, 2009)

Depends on what you are facing. I run a Multi-wing force. Usually have 2 DW squads. For a horde army:

Squad 1 
Int-Chap Termie armour
Seargent LC, 2 w/LC, Banner Bearer w/HF + CF, Apothecary w/LC[/U]

Squad 2[/U]
Belial w/LC
Seargent PW/SB, 1 w/AC, 3 w/ SB + PF

I like having the extra attacks with re-rolls for my CC Termies and the Apothecary makes up for lack of SS.

If I'm facing a mech heavy army I run a TH/SS squad with the Int-Chap.

I try to race around the flank with RW to Deep Strike while Tac squads come up the middle supported by Vets decked out for CC in Razorback TLHB, and Pred w/TLLC. My RW and DW usually attract most of the fire so the rest can move up relatively unharmed. The old hammer and anvil. Really should invest in a Land Raider though...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, Unfortunately, Belial jsut doesn't put out the damage like other characters can. So it's best to put the banner and Apoc in a squad with a Chaplain and enoy massed attacks with re-rolls to hit. It's pretty nasty.

Belial is best thought of as a big sergeant.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Orochi said:


> Yeah, Unfortunately, Belial jsut doesn't put out the damage like other characters can. So it's best to put the banner and Apoc in a squad with a Chaplain and enoy massed attacks with re-rolls to hit. It's pretty nasty.
> 
> Belial is best thought of as a big sergeant.


I don't agree about loading up a squad with Belial, the Chappy and the Banner...it's a very expensive unit for one thing, and is only targetting one enemy unit.

By having Belial and the Banner in one unit, and the Chappy in a second you have 2 capable units that can assault 2 different units...if each one can't handle their target in assault then that enemy unit hasn't been softened up enough with firepower beforehand, which should definitely have taken place, especially if it's 'pure' DW squads (small 5 - Men ones, plus IC).

That's how I roll anyway, experiences and opposition may vary.


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

I am not going pure DW at this point in time.


----------



## Kontempt (Dec 1, 2009)

HOBO said:


> I don't agree about loading up a squad with Belial, the Chappy and the Banner...it's a very expensive unit for one thing, and is only targetting one enemy unit.
> 
> By having Belial and the Banner in one unit, and the Chappy in a second you have 2 capable units that can assault 2 different units...if each one can't handle their target in assault then that enemy unit hasn't been softened up enough with firepower beforehand, which should definitely have taken place, especially if it's 'pure' DW squads (small 5 - Men ones, plus IC).
> 
> That's how I roll anyway, experiences and opposition may vary.


I didn't think you could attach both chappy and Belial to one unit. I find the re-rolls are more effective than the extra attacks Belial provides, especially against large high toughness units.

I use them in conjunction with the RW, so am thinking of dropping shooty termies as my attack squadron usually provides plenty of fire support to soften up units before I assault.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's my preferred Deathwing Terminator loadout, though it works well with Wolf Guard Terminators too.

*5 Deathwing Terminators*
Sergeant; Lightning claws
Apothecary; Storm bolter and power fist
Terminator; Storm bolter and chainfist
Terminator; Storm bolter and power fist
Terminator; Assault cannon and power fist
Pts: 280

Expensive, but pretty darn effective against the vast majority of targets. Has enough shots to deal with hordes, a few at-Initiative lightning claw attacks and a bunch of power/chainfist attacks for beating in toughies. The Apothecary keeps the unit going longer than normal. If you remove the Apothecary, naturally the cost of the unit goes down pretty significantly, plus then you can take multiples of the squad.


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

I load mine out as such:
Belial
Banner with TH/SS
termie with TH/SS
apoth with TLC
termie with TLC
termie with CF/AC

and my other two squads:
sarge with PW/SB
2 with TLC
2 with CF/SB

and then belials squad rides in LRC while other two roll in LR's


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes you can. I have yet to find a rule that says you cannot attach 2 IC to 1 squad.


----------

